
Facebook's DeepText AI - ssundarraj
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/01/facebook-deep-text/
======
harshasrinivas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11817863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11817863)

